# McClicky Surefire



## lewong (Aug 10, 2008)

I just bought a Surefire 6P to use as a host for my Malkoff M60. I've put McClicky switches in most of my flashlights because I like forward clickies, so I thought I'd put one in my new 6P.

I used wquiles great post for instructions on disassembling the stock switch.

Since I didn't have a metal retaining ring to hold the new switch, I soldered a piece of brass to the McClicky switch so that it contacts the inside of the switch housing. I put a dab of solder on the contact on the other side so the retaining ring would seat the switch flat.

That piece of brass also meant I had to remove the anodizing from the inside of the housing where the brass tab makes contact, so no lock out.










I put in a glow in the dark tailcap, the McClicky switch and the retaining ring. Now I have a nice forward clicky switch.


----------



## maxspeeds (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice job! I love McClicky switches over the stock surefire clickies.


----------



## mega_lumens (Sep 7, 2008)

maxspeeds said:


> Nice job! I love McClicky switches over the stock surefire clickies.



Since SF has redesigned many of its clickies, is there still a reason to go for a McClicky or other clicky mods? Do McClickies offer a greater reliability advantage even over the new redesigned SF clickies?


----------



## CM (Sep 7, 2008)

I think the reason to modify with McClicky is that it can be made into dual stage. Someone please chime in if I'm wrong. Either that or the McClicky's are only $7.50 and the Surefire clickies are around $40. Cheaper to modify a LOTC than buy a Surefire.


----------



## Winx (Sep 8, 2008)

I took the original tailcap apart and put McClicky with aluminum retainer from cheap chinese tailcap. I also used O-ring for threads to center it nicely.

McClicky is much more sensitive compared to Z59. Don't want to sell the Z59, but I have no use for it at the moment.


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok Im a little confused. are there different McClickies out there?

arent the McClickies supposed to be put in a 6P/G2 stock tailcap?


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 8, 2008)

The McClicky is a switch module that can be mounted in various hosts / tailcaps. Typical examples are E-Series or Aleph caps and quite some custom caps.
bernie


----------



## Winx (Sep 8, 2008)

Repeating the same, but here's few (unfocused) pictures from my tailcap. One o-ring and clickie centers nicely. Would be nice to use some threadlocker for aluminum ring.


----------



## gunga (Sep 8, 2008)

Is the Mcklicky a direct drop in for the e-series cap or does it require modding?


----------



## gswitter (Sep 9, 2008)

It's a direct drop-in for the Z52 twisty, but IIRC the Z57/Z61 clickies require some modification.


----------



## jag-engr (Sep 9, 2008)

Does the McClicky fit Fenix lights? Is it more reliable than those available from Fenix?


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 12, 2008)

I am going to try and mod the DX:14024 cap with a McClicky. The cheap switch mechanism feels really "sticky and creeky as its pressed... IMHO. Although the cap itself feels nice and robust.

I'll post back my results:thumbsup:


----------



## ampdude (Sep 12, 2008)

The old Z58/59 was crap. I have a new revision Z59 on one of my lights and it is a very nice switch. The new version features a thicker gauge spring and smooth click action. It appears to have more metal on the internals as well. I don't think there is any reason to buy a McClicky anymore, the SF switch seems better than the McClicky now. And the Surefire parts are warrantied. If the McClicky goes bad you are probably s.o.l.


----------

